# Grandpas Router



## JustinS (Sep 16, 2011)

I just got my Grandfathers router it is an old Stanley 8 a and I have the router base (GA 197 a) and the power plane attachment (GA 142 a). Can any one tell me anything about these? Should I use them or should they be put up to look at? I have no info at all on them and would really like anything that I can get. I found a pic on eBay of the same router and attachments but I am not allowed to post urls at this time.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

up load some pics pls. i like to see the planer attachment.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Justin,
they are a little toward the antique style, you will find that compatability will not be easy, well worth keeping for old tool interest, go out and buy yourself a new one, it needn't be the best, just sevicable, good luck anyway.


----------



## charlesb (Jun 15, 2011)

I doubt anyone is going to take responsibility for advising you whether to use it or not. The decision is yours alone. I once inherited a very old vintage electric drill and it worked OK, until I started to put it under a lot of load, when it packed up. 

Probably best to check it out with a modern appliance tester before you try, if you try.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

I found a photo of a GA197b, but not an A, should be similar. Also found a planer attachment.

Pictures follow.... I hope.


----------



## JustinS (Sep 16, 2011)

*Pics Of Router*

Here are some pics of my planer and its attachments


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

As much as I like using my antique power tools, I think I would clean that one up and put it on display.
I did a short search for replacement planer blades and came up empty, although I would bet you could have some made.
It's not a real high powered router and even though it probably works just fine, I would look for something in the 1 3/4HP - 2 1/2HP range. It will make your life a lot easier.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

It looks a bit like R2D2 with handles. If you have bits for it, why not try it and see what it will do. It might work as a laminate trimmer even if it can't do heavy duty routing.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

That planer looks a bit like a Tarplaner that I had about 45 years ago, big and clumsy but did the job quicker than my Jack plane, blades were a pain to sharpen, but I got used to it, and it was quite a few years old when I bought it.


----------



## telecarver1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a couple of Stanleys that were old when I bought them at an auction 40 years ago. I keep special bits in them for specialized operations and they still work fine. If the cords and electrical connections are intact and the RPMS and amp ratings are sufficient, there is no reason why it shouldn't work fine. That said I once borrowed an old Stanley when I was working in Switzerland and got shocked. They use 220 over there for standard current so it was a bit of a jolt.


----------

